# Pristine 1978 Collegiate 3



## phantom (Oct 27, 2018)

Possibly one of the cleanest bikes I have ever picked up. No end cap scrapes, pedals show zero wear, seat is like new. All the original owner did was replace the tires as the originals were dry rotted from sitting over 25 years. This bike is amazing and I don't get amazed that easy. At 5'8" I am just a tad short for it though. It is a 22" frame and I was thinking it was a 20" frame, but after seeing it I couldn't resist. I haven't even wiped it down.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 27, 2018)

That's a pretty one.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 27, 2018)

Showroom caliber!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 27, 2018)

nice.


----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2018)

It looks like it came right off the show room floor. Nice score!


----------



## phantom (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks guys... I fixed my ride height problem. I cut three inches off the ends of a set of cruiser bars and it works out perfect. Keeping the OE bars of course.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 30, 2018)

phantom said:


> Thanks guys... I fixed my ride height problem. I cut three inches off the ends of a set of cruiser bars and it works out perfect. Keeping the OE bars of course.
> View attachment 891800
> 
> View attachment 891801



Nice workaround! Every time I see that chainguard and matching top tube decal on your bike I want to go find another Collegiate like it for me...


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't think those seats were produced very long, and it's too bad, because they're actually pretty comfortable. Nice bike!


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 19, 2019)

Wow! clean, complete and it's paid for. Enjoy that ride. Ditto on the seat too!


----------

